# "AVoldMan" HTS Equipment List



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

Sources
======
Sony BDP-S360 Blu-ray Player
Oppo DV-980H DVD Player
Patriot PBO Core (previously Box Office) HD Media Player 
--- (with added internal WD 320 GB HDD and external WD 1 TB USB HDD)
Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250HDC Cable TV Box
Magnavox VHS Tape/DVD Combo Player


Outputs
====== 
Panasonic Plasma HDTV Model TH-42PZ85U 
--- (DIY calibrated with i1Display2/LT Colorimeter and HCFR software)
Onkyo AV Receiver Model HT-RT260 
--- (DIY Calibrated with Radio Shack SPL Analog Meter)
2 - Polk Audio Monitor 60 II (Fronts)
1 - Polk Audio Monitor CS1 II (Center)
4 - Sony Small Bookshelf SS-MB100H (Surrounds) 

Speaker Wires are all 4 Conductor and wired in a "Star Quad" configuration:
Monster Cable S14-4R-CL (fronts and center)
Monster Cable S16-4R-CL (rear surrounds)
MonoPrice Audio Cable E326425 16AWGX4 Stranded (side surrounds)


----------

